# Field or target quiver?



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

Is there any disadvantage to using a "field quiver" at regular target events? I only shoot field once in a while but the field quiver looks like it would be nice to have while walking (falling) through under brush. Any comments about what to look for / how to choose a quiver would be appreciated. 

Keith


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I always use a field quiver, but then I'm left-handed. So what's that got to do with it?

Your arrows point backwards out of a field quiver, and only about 1/3 of the arrow shaft is actually in the quiver. Since I'm usually sandwiched in between two right-handed archers with conventional quivers, all of our arrows are pointed in the same direction. I have stood next to a LH archer with a conventional quiver, and we tended to get in each others' way when getting an arrow out of our quivers, or, even worse, our arrows were touching during the shots.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Field v hip quivers*

Disadvantage to field quiver is the arrows face backward, therefore when you go to grab one, you better make sure you only have good arrows in your quiver, because you can't see what arrow you are grabbing until you get it in front of your eyes.
Advantage for "falling" and "tripping" through the woods, is the arrows go through the way you do, so they are less likely to get hung up on a branch or twig.
Pros and Cons to everything, you have to try it and see what works! You may like the field quiver, because it is MUCH lighter in weight than a regular hip quiver! A quote from Darrel Pace about wondering through the woods in field, "Take your lightest quiver and carry the least amount you have to. You don't want to be hauling a lot of extra weight when you are on a field course."
Just food for thought, from a really great guy, whom I think knows what he is talking about!!
Hope that helps!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I own several of both and I have shot some really tough field courses (Casteels Cedar Canyon 2000 etc). I used to use field quivers but not anymore I find its easy to lose arrows out of field quivers (Thanks Larry Michaels for finding a couple at 2003 Nationals). On a field course, you have to carry spare parts, tools etc-my easton target quiver has plenty of room for that. I will use a field quiver for indoors where all my gear is in the seat behind me and I don't need extra arrows. As my wife noted if you have a bare shaft or a busted arrow-its easy to grab that by accident with a field quiver. field quivers are idea for tournament crossbow shoots though


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*Quivers*

I've made custom quivers for more that 20 years and by far the most popular quiver I sell is a field style quiver. Light weight, easy to carry, and holds all the arrows a person could every use in a tourny. Most field quivers will have a separator built in to move any damage arrows away from the others so you don't mix them up....Limbwalker uses one of my field style quivers.

Art


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

I used a target type quiver until recently when I decided to get myself a custom field one. I much prefer the new one, although that could equally be new kit syndrome, but its nice not having the arrows getting in my way when I'm shooting. I've never had problems with clashing arrows - there's usually a spotting scope in between us anyway. The only real disadvantage is smaller pockets, although that isn't a problem for me as I don't carry much stuff in mine anyway.

It should also be noted that (at least, in the UK) you gain an extra 10% street cred for using a field quiver, 15% if you can do a cool spinny thing with your arrows when taking them out.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

A number of high level shooters, in the US, use field quivers for target, including Brady Ellison. I see only two downsides-lack of pocket space (in case you like to carry a lot of junk, like I do) and if you shoot by number, like I do, you cannot see the arrow numbers in a field quiver. Upsides: light, small, inability to carry a lot of junk, and ease of sitting down.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Limbwalker uses one of my field style quivers.


And proudly too 

It's become my "go to" quiver. I just like the size and having the arrows behind me. For the life of me, I don't know why you'd carry a bad arrow in your quiver anyway, so I don't see that as a problem at all.

My Angel quiver is sharp looking and if I find myself on a US team again, I'll probably use it in competition. But for just traveling around, you can't beat the field quivers. So much easier to pack in a bag or bowcase...

It didn't take me more than a few trips to tournaments to figure out why Butch uses a nylon Vista field quiver. I saw him pack it up in his bowcase one day and the light bulb went off. Saves tons of space and weight.

John.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> And proudly too
> 
> It's become my "go to" quiver. I just like the size and having the arrows behind me. For the life of me, I don't know why you'd carry a bad arrow in your quiver anyway, so I don't see that as a problem at all.
> 
> ...


yeah...big leather target quivers take up ALOT of space


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> And proudly too
> 
> It's become my "go to" quiver. I just like the size and having the arrows behind me. For the life of me, I don't know why you'd carry a bad arrow in your quiver anyway, so I don't see that as a problem at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah when it comes to space the Field Quiver cannot be beat even though the angel target quivers can be broken down rather easily. As to bad arrows, if you bust a nock in a field shoot where are you gonna put it?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> And proudly too
> 
> It's become my "go to" quiver. I just like the size and having the arrows behind me. For the life of me, I don't know why you'd carry a bad arrow in your quiver anyway, so I don't see that as a problem at all.
> 
> ...


I think Kiley looks at her quiver as her purse. The bigger the better and the more pockets the better. She has so much stuff in that thing.  And of course she likes to wear it like it is a gun slinger belt.  By the way, she carries a piece of luggage as a purse.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've lookied at the FIST leather quivers and they are beautiful. But are they practical? I can't recall seeing one in person.


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like there'd be a market for a quiver which allowed you to change the angle of the lower part - choose whether the arrows point forward or backwards depending on circumstances.


----------



## calarcher30 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've used both and the field quiver just stays out of the way when your trying to thread your way through a large crowd of people, plus it looks way cooler.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

target1 said:


> I've lookied at the FIST leather quivers and they are beautiful. But are they practical? I can't recall seeing one in person.


....i have several quivers but the fist side quiver i got here in AT is one of my favorites...it is beautifully crafted and much lighter than the equivalent neet quiver i had which i sold...they also make field quivers and many leather items like holsters, belts, etc... and have several options for color and attachments...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

standard FIST target quivers-well made-very heavy. Field quivers-fairly light. The Angel Field Quiver is probably the best IMHO of stuff that is easily available. I like the Easton quivers due to storage area and the magnetic closure. The biggest problem with Angels (target quivers) is the pouch almost always fails to stay firmly attached.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

I use a field quiver. only bad part has been mentioned (you can't see what arrow is next) On indoor lines I like to drop my bow down to the tip of stabilizer load arrow that way...hip or target quivers cause me to smash my bottom limb into the arrows sticking out of the quiver...not a problem with a field. 

I like the new easton quivers just wish the field one would have had the same pocket style as the target...allowing more internal pocket dividers in the larger front pocket...but I still use a neet--too customized now to change till it rips to pieces.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have: the angels(field and target)-they are the classiest but the target version is quite cumbersome to pack in a bowcase(but it can be done)....win&win magnetic 4-tube--nice idea but quite heavy--i don't use it much....fist 3-tube with 1 main pouch---i really like it and use it for during my practice sessions...i normally use the angels during tournaments...just got the field version and still in the plastic...


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

My 2ct:
The best quiver I have seen is the one from W&W and I agree with jmvargas - it's quite heavy (and expensive compared to other). It has a magnet under the arrow area so it attracts the points of the arrows. Arrows do not rattle when you walk and you can hold it upside down and they won't fall out. 
Note: does not work with tungsten points of the X10 (tungsten is not magnetic). It was a funny demo in my proshop- "look the arrows won't fall out; oops..." 
I have a field quiver but have had arrows falling out when walking through the forest and I need/want some extra storage areas.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

bownarra said:


> Sounds like there'd be a market for a quiver which allowed you to change the angle of the lower part - choose whether the arrows point forward or backwards depending on circumstances.


Someone has already invented it:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Sidewinder+Hip+Quiver+Adapter_i5026_baseitem.html

Looks cool, but I've never tried one.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> if you bust a nock in a field shoot where are you gonna put it?


Don't you carry extra nocks in your quiver? Just replace the nock and carry on...

Otherwise, most field quivers have a little "loop" that will hold a couple of arrows apart from the rest. You could use that. Besides, if you bust a nock and don't replace it, I'm sure you'll figure that out when you try to nock the arrow on the string. 

John.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*field v hip quivers*



VinZ said:


> I have a field quiver but have had arrows falling out when walking through the forest and I need/want some extra storage areas.


I agree! Not enough storage areas in a field quiver! Angel has a little 5" tool pouch, but no smaller pouch like their target quiver, to put your tab or release in. Easton's new field quiver has about the same amount of storage as the Angel...just need that little extra pouch by the belt loops to put our tabs and releases! 

Field is good for little kids though. Some of the target quivers that are well made are too big. I don't like the angles on some of the other target quivers for kids! We got a Bohning and if one bends over to pick something off the ground all the arrows would come toppling out! What good is that other than frustration!

Solution, try a few and find what you like! Easton hit a HUGE homerun with their new line of quivers!! We are impressed! Well made, comfy, loads of storage! What more could you want?! Most of our archery kids have the Easton Target Quivers, as they are light weight and very sturdy, and very affordable!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Don't you carry extra nocks in your quiver? Just replace the nock and carry on...
> 
> Otherwise, most field quivers have a little "loop" that will hold a couple of arrows apart from the rest. You could use that. Besides, if you bust a nock and don't replace it, I'm sure you'll figure that out when you try to nock the arrow on the string.
> 
> John.


OK so if you bust a fletching-geez John getting a little bit AC 

I guess the point is shoot what you like. I prefer standard target quivers. Buy one of each and try them both. I have never seen anyone lose an arrow on a field course out of a standard quiver. I have seen people lose them out of the field quivers.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Jim C said:


> I have never seen anyone lose an arrow on a field course out of a standard quiver. I have seen people lose them out of the field quivers.


The only time I've ever "lost" an arrow out of my field quiver, was when one of the other guys played a trick and drew one out very carefully, so I wouldn't notice. I reached back for my third arrow, but it wasn't there! Everyone else said I'd already shot all 3, which had me confused for a minute. Made for a great laugh, but I've never had arrows fall out on their own.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

That is so true john about the arrow with the busted nock i always grab that arrow everytime first its like it has a magnet on it drives me crazy


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I have had both and I really like my Field quiver not just because I made itis also lighter, and for any tournament (especially indoor and fields) It doesn't get caught on anything nor do my arrows... STAB... people who aren't looking... :embarres: One of my guy friends did that I still don't think he'll EVER forget it.... It also looks REALLY cool to be the only female junior recurve shooter with one!


----------

